# The songs of Mike Chapman



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The songs of Mike Chapman, what your favourite song written or produced by (he is an Aussie )

A major force in the British pop music industry in the 1970s. He created a string of hit singles for artists including The Sweet, Suzi Quatro, Smokie, Mud and Racey with business partner Nicky Chinn, creating a formularised sound that became identified with the "Chinnichap" brand. He later produced breakthrough albums for Blondie, The Knack and many more............

Pick from above, or add more he wrote stuff for heaps of performers including Tina Turner and a host of Aussie Artists


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Needles and Pins_: many singers, but Tom Petty and Stevie Nicks duo very good. Also the first two Suzi Quatro songs I chose for the SM of Suzi Quatro thread. The man could churn them out!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Strangely, that one was written by Jack Nitzsche and Sonny Bono but was a big hit for Smokie produced by Mike. Didn't know that the Ramones also did a version.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Except for Mickey, they are all on our car MP3 USB stick. Lovely nostalgia. My picks from their repertoire (C&C) would have been Hellraiser by Sweet and Dynamite by Mud.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

Funny, I've just been reading an article in _The Guardian _about problems with ultra processed foods, made with fake ingredients to improve palatability...and enable industrial production: Cadbury's, Fray Bentos, Mr Kipling all fingered. Just add ChinniChap to the list

Blockbuster.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Stock Aitken Waterman, I think turned the formula into something even more hideous. Deep fried Mars bar maybe


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sure, Chinn and Chapman had a recognisable template for their glam hits but they were fun and colourful and at least some of them had a bit of raunchiness to them, even if it was campy glam raunchiness. I can't stand the songs of Stock, Aitken and Waterman but I can't deny that they have a gift for melody - however, when backed by their familiar computerised dance beat everything sounds far more formulaic and bloodless than most of what came from Chinn and Chapman.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

All the above-mentioned (rank) tracks reek of sharn.

Which leads The Deacon to believe that youse all cannot be talking of the Mike Chapman of FAMILY ("Entertainment", "Music From a Doll's House") fame??????


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

No, Jimmehh - especially as that was Roger Chapman.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My Fav is _The Ballroom Blitz Oompah Loompahs__ ****** and specs with Mike watching_


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh aye.
That is correct.

Roger rules.
This Mike of yours sucks mightily.


----------

